# Wrath's 1st split adventure



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

rawking the pink pants! I like the pants almost as much as the gorgeous snow  

I must get a split set up. Hoping to take avy 1 this winter! My class last year was canceled.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks nice Wrath. Tons of snow. So much fun stuff to do in that area.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

It sure beats walking, until you stand on your other ski!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ETM said:


> It sure beats walking, until you stand on your other ski!


Crossed my tips, fell over sideways, gliding down & falling over tips, turtled with the pack on (x2) and trying to roll over in the bottomless, a kick turn with a 2' step up, got tangled up---2 sticks, 2 poles & ass in the middle...wtf:icon_scratch:. And each time I could not get back up with out getting out of my bindings, sinking waist deep crawling back on top and then strapping in to get going again. Luckily the crew was filming hitting a knob (not me) so they just let me roll around.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

it all comes with time, soon you will feel as comfortable on the skins as you on the board. A couple days scooting around on tele gear makes skining feel more natural. i even picked up a tele setup for touring in really flat areas where there is nothing much to ride down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

walove is dead on. You just gotta spend time on your setup. There is some steep skinning to get up on the ridge just below Table if you are starting from the parking lot. Just take your time. Go down to Stevens and let Ale drag your ass around that pass. Lots of everything there. Great training ground and tons of fun terrain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sweet man!:thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Wrath, I had my first tour on Thursday last week with Snowolf and ShredLife up at Mt. Rainier. It was AWESOME! I didn't find the kick turns to be to crazy, and luckily, we didn't have to do any that were too big, or else I might of. LoL! I did manage to whack myself in the face with the pointy end of the ski pole while trying to mess with an elevator. Thought, "Well, that sucked, but not to bad", then an hour or so later Shred asks me if my nose is bleeding? I was all like, WTF? No..... Oh yeah, I whacked myself with a pole! :laugh: Baker looks fantastic right now. Way to get at it Wrath!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to get some touring under my belt up at Baker.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> There is no need to leave that incredible terrain at Baker to ride with someone you don't know and who isnt an experienced coach. Help me out with a couch to flop on, a hot meal, A few brewskis and a hot shower and and I will drive up to you and give you the full day on snow version of my course including mountain safety and avalanche awareness training as well as any riding coaching and MA you might want. A day of lift riding would also be in the works as I am not going to drive to Baker and not spend one day shredding lift accessed goodness and a local rider would be awesome as a guide...ccasion14:


Snowolf, my bad for not extending an invite. We have a wee bit of a house but, if the middle kid is on the boat (merchant mariner should be gone until feb/mar) there's a twin, a double and double blow-up mattress in the mostly dry partly finished basement, waxing and repair tools and some great micro brew pubs within a short crawl. Perhaps we could try to put something together for 3-4 guys...bring Shred, pickup NWBoarder, DZag, Ale...it would be fun.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps we could try to put something together for 3-4 guys...bring Shred, pickup NWBoarder, DZag, Ale...it would be fun.


^^I'd fully support this. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll bring the legal weed and show you guys the fall line


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like a hell of a good time to me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Crossed my tips, fell over sideways, gliding down & falling over tips, turtled with the pack on (x2) and trying to roll over in the bottomless, a kick turn with a 2' step up, got tangled up---2 sticks, 2 poles & ass in the middle...wtf:icon_scratch:. And each time I could not get back up with out getting out of my bindings, sinking waist deep crawling back on top and then strapping in to get going again. Luckily the crew was filming hitting a knob (not me) so they just let me roll around.


Hey! Sounds like someone sucks at skinning even worse than I do! We should have a skin-off. Everyone else can gather round, have beers and be entertained!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk, the circus happens on these dates; perhaps the thing to do is drive up on a Thursday, do a resort tour on Friday to get an idea of conditions and even do some lift served slack; and do touring on sat/sun to avoid some of the wkend tourist. Anyway I got this weird night shift 7 on, 7 off wed to wed schedule, however it might change to m-f day shift...but should be able to get time off with some planning.

The banked race is February 8 - 9 - 10....feb could be good but often is dry cold cascade concrete til later feb.

Mt Baker Splitfest on March 22nd, 23rd and 24th, 2013 ....who knows might be darn fine with warmer poo.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As of my current work schedule, I'm already off: 
first weekend in March
Apr. 2nd or 4th (baker closes the 28th) weekend
or throw up some other dates...which reminds me got to check the wife's school schedule and her spring brake dates.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

That looks sick. When my ankle is fully healed (if) I am stoked on getting a splitty for the wife and I. Had planned on building one this year but after the injury, I am just stoked to be able to lap the groomers this year. 


And Big Ups to the kiddo! Looks like she is having a good ol time with the papa.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> pup teaching the old dawg new tricks


Love this pic! She seems to have a great time with you (ur still not sure if you like it...?)
Would have loved to have such a dad trying new stuff to spend time with his kids. Pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday, Mon. went out solo to the same spot and dropped the same line but went just for practice skinning/transitioning...and did not fall over...however did skin backwards/in reverse a short distance on a steep part of the cattrack when comming back in. Daughter and her bf were going with til they got side tracked working with pro patrol doing avy training. Anyway, knew where, could see and despite looking great it was 3" of fluff on solid boiler plate crust.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> did not fall over...however did skin backwards/in reverse a short distance on a steep part of the cattrack when comming back in.


Thats no fun.:dizzy: When skinning steep, slippery stuff, Ive found that short choppy/stompy steps help the skins stick better.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy deity, 

You're Asian? Why you never let that be known fellow yellow skin brother?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Leo said:


> Holy deity,
> 
> You're Asian? Why you never let that be known fellow yellow skin brother?


ehh I'm pretty much a banana having grown up in Nebraska and the only asian thing was chung king out of a can but I like sushi, kimchi and raw fresh tuna


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Hey! Sounds like someone sucks at skinning even worse than I do! We should have a skin-off. Everyone else can gather round, have beers and be entertained!


What's "skinning"...? Yes, I looked it up, but all I found didn't make any sense... (peeling ofruit skins, taking off skins of animals, peeling off skin of blisters... :blink


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> What's "skinning"...? Yes, I looked it up, but all I found didn't make any sense... (peeling ofruit skins, taking off skins of animals, peeling off skin of blisters... :blink


Skins are a cloth that has a texture on it like reptile skin so that it glides the split (ski or board) forward and then when you step down it gains traction so that you can effectively cross country ski on a splitboard or AT/touring ski setup. Cross country wax performs the opposite of fast wax in the sense that it grips the snow instead of releasing that surface tension. Skins basically mimic this performance but even better sortof because you can glide a little better without the sticky wax.

I haven't even used em, just trying to answer ur question, we have lotsa splitters here who can tell all and correct me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

skins are the carpet type stuff you put on the bottom of the splits to climb up hill mode that grabs the snow to hike up. "climbing skins" and "skinning" is the act of walking/hiking up hill

Climbing Skins for Sale - Top Brands Black Diamond & G3 Alpinist | Backcountry.com


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Skins are a cloth that has a texture on it like reptile skin so that it glides the split (ski or board) forward and then when you step down it gains traction so that you can effectively cross country ski on a splitboard or AT/touring ski setup. Cross country wax performs the opposite of fast wax in the sense that it grips the snow instead of releasing that surface tension. Skins basically mimic this performance but even better sortof because you can glide a little better without the sticky wax.
> 
> I haven't even used em, just trying to answer ur question, we have lotsa splitters here who can tell all and correct me.


Ah, ok! We call them "fur" and they are more like a soft short carpet.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Ive never split before and have been giving it some serious thought. Even thinking of picking up and older NS Summit and making my own to start on. Now, to find someone in SoCal to go with!

Anyone here ever ride an older summit with traditional camber? I love their RC, but never liked deep pow with traditional camber. Then again, never been on a dedicated pow board either.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I have not ridden the Summit with camber, but "back in the day" my pow board of choice was this magungus Atomic Radon 169 fully cambered. No cambered deck will hold a candle to RC in powder. My 156 NS Raptor or Billy Goat outfloats that huge 169 without breaking a sweat. Now my buddy rides a Summit split and I have take a few turns on it. Probably the best powder specific split out there short of something split tail like the hovercraft.


Yeah I'd love a newer summit but won't be able to spend the cash on one anytime soon. But... Every once in a while I'll me across the older summits and curiosity strikes me. Or... I'll just wait. Buy the 14 Raptor in a shorter length for my daily ride and split my current RaptorX.


----------

